# Spyguard Pro?



## granola20 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was recently on the site Pyzam and a sudden application came up called Spyguard Pro. I tried to uninstall it, but it wouldn't let me. I do not have an anti-virus installed (now wished I had!) and I tried installing Mcafee which comes free with my internet, however it will not install. Every time I try to, it restarts my computer.
Is there anyway I can get rid of this Spyguard Pro program, and is it a virus?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

There is a program called Spyguardian Pro that is listed as Rogue / Bad by 2spyware.com. Click here for more info.


Anyway, the program you have is not a real antispyware program, especially if it installed by itself. My guess is it is saying you have spyware on the system but you need to pay to remove it. A lot of these fake antispyware programs make up fake spyware to get you to pay.

Anyway, follow the *5 Steps* to scan your system and post a HijackThis log. The experts in the HijackThis section will help you out.

BMR777


----------



## granola20 (Nov 22, 2007)

Oops, Im sorry- I guess I should follow the directions before asking questions


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Follow the 5 steps to create an HJT log.


----------



## granola20 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok, tried the online panda scan- got that far atleast  however the first time I tried to run the scan IE shut down with an error. Second time I tried running it, it didn't do anything at all.
It still says "active scan has started..." but the bar hasn't moved at all.
It has been about 30 minutes. Should I continue to let it run, or should I shut it down and start over again?
Like I said before, I have tried installing Mcafee and also Spydoctor, and neither would install. I've never had any problem installing programs before this Spyguard found it's way into my computer 
Could it possibly be blocking virus programs from working? And if so, what are my options from there?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Complete as many of the 5 steps as you can.
Then post in the "HijackThis Log Help" section. If your log isn't complete - please explain why to the analysts.


----------



## granola20 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry, I couldn't really complete any of the steps. It says to uninstall any of the programs listed, I looked through them and the only one I have is the Spyguard Pro- and I can not uninstall it. 
As for the results of my Panda scan, the scan would not complete (it didn't ever get past 0%)
What is a "HJT" log? How can I go about getting one?
I am sorry if I am doing something wrong!


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Follow the directions here (Step 5). The Deckard System Scanner tool will make a logfile for you, make a new post in the HijackThis section and attach / include that log.

BMR777


----------

